# John Deere 7610 won't move: code is RCU 57



## djvt (Oct 30, 2021)

I have had this JD 7610 for about 5 yrs and occasionally it will throw RCU code 57 and not move. Replacing the associated relay in the panel on the right side of cab under console normally gets it going. I have reached the point where that's no longer working. Any insight on how to diagnosis the wiring between there and the enable solenoids/sensors or determine if one of those solenoids or sensors need to be replaced would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Call a JD dealer (maybe the one you bought it from) and ask them. I'm sure they will know.


----------

